# Your Armies theme song.



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello people! 
Everyone has a theme for their army that captures what the army is all about so the question is what is your main armies theme song and why? 

This is the theme for my Dark eldar wych cult





 
It's crazy and fast just like my army really and it really fits with the bright and lively feel of my force, also gives me the chance to do a little dance when I'm killing stuff


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Didn't we do this a few months back? Whatever...here's the perfect grinding death march for my Death Guard horde - 'Innocence And Wrath' by the mighty Celtic Frost:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You got to stand for something. Don't know what it is, but thems trying to kill you, so you've got to have something to believe in to stay sane.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

for my space marines (black ravens) I take this song.


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

My Vostroyan Firstborn:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Svart, Have you heard "Triumph of Death" by Hellhammer - the group that eventually became Celtic Frost?

I'll have to think about this one.

Maybe Franz Liszt's Totentanz 







or The Riddle of Steel/Riders of Doom from Conan the Barbarian.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Here's my Space marine Chapter's Theme Considering they hate both Chaos and Imperium.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

For some reason this song has played in my head the last 3 weeks, as i won 3 landslide victories in a row using full-reserves troll tactics. I'm taking that as a sign that its my CSM's Theme Song. GO BRODYMARINES!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

for my fists:




cos they're all yellow and awesome :grin:


----------



## lastdaysofhumanity (Nov 29, 2010)

CSM:





Guard:






Aaaaand..
Orks:


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

For both my armies (sisters and IG) as they are the inqusition and no one expects them


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

tempted to have this for the theme of my armanian 2nd fleet





maybe this for the 85th armanian armoured





and a few other that would suit certain things


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*



Kreuger said:


> Svart, Have you heard "Triumph of Death" by Hellhammer - the group that eventually became Celtic Frost?


Hell yeah, I've been a huge Frost fan since about '85 (when I got 'To Mega Therion' on vinyl with that awesome Giger cover); Hellhammer-wise I have everything, including the 'Demon Entrails' box set. If you hunt around on YT there's footage of Triptykon - Tom Warrior's excellent new band - doing HH's 'Messiah' at the last festival they played 

And good call on the Liszt; while the Frost overture I posted is what I have in my head when I think of a wave of Plague Marines grinding inexorably forward, there's a ton of great classical stuff that works too - I look like a grunting death metaller because I _am_ one, but I'm also a huge classical fan. Holst's 'Mars, Bringer Of War' is the most obvious one (and bloody awesome it is, too), but other killer classical bits include: 

Mussorgsky - 'Night On Bald Mountain' (great for anything powerful and angry - Blood Angels, Khorne, Space Wolves, Chaos Daemons etc.)
Shostakovich - Symphony No.10, second movement (fast, tense and edgy, good for mechanised armies)
Shostakovich - Symphony No.8, third movement (a 'perpetual motion'-feeling piece, also great for mechanised armies)
Stravinsky - 'The King Of The Stars' (very alien-sounding weird choral piece, would be great for either flavour of Eldar)
Mahler - Symphony No.6, first movement (sombre and crushing, great for Chaos Marines)
Mosolov - 'Iron Foundry' (dissonant and busy, great for Tau)
Shostakovich - Symphony No.11, first movement (the opening minutes of this are dissonant, frigid and glacially slow - I'm thinking Necrons)

Ehh...that's all I can come up with off the top of my head but I could probably name 20 more easily if I was sat by my huge shelf of classical CDs. Hopefully this might steer some people into new and interesting musical directions, anyway...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

For my Chaos Space Marines:






Nah not really I'll think of something eventually.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

For my Flesh Tearers army, Waves of Destruction by Gothic Storm


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

finale to 1812 overture for all my armies :yahoo:


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, any all-female DE armies could be "Cows With Guns". Because DE chicks are all evil bitches.
But seriously, I've got a few types of song to go with different armies.

Space Marines - Probably some sort of battle music from Lord of the Rings and movies like that. Just something to bring out their noble fighting quality.
Chaos - Heavy metal all the way, especially for Daemons. They're straight of the cover of a heavy metal CD.
Eldar - Maybe a sad, beautiful piece of music.
Dark Eldar - Yeah, I got nothing.
SoB - Hymns or something like that.

But yeah, I think Cows With Guns for my Dark Eldar. Doesn't really fit well in any sensible way, but that song's just fucking awesome.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

If I make a chaos army it would be this:


----------



## BearingTheWord (Feb 8, 2010)

Word Bearers:






Orks:





Space Wolves: (Cliche, I know)





Plague Marines and Nurglites:





IG:





Thousand Sons:





Black Templars:





Grey Knights:


----------



## BearingTheWord (Feb 8, 2010)

Kreuger: Always loved that piece from the Conan film. That intro on the Liszt piece reminds me alot of Berlioz' _Symphonie Fantastique_.

LastDays: gonna have to add that Amon Amarth tune to my Chaos list ...damn fitting!

Stella: Always loved Robotech in all it's incarnations...and that Audiomachine piece really has the sound and feel of a mechanised unit moving forward and hammering...

WinZip: That piece sounds fitting for anything in the 40k universe IMHO..nice call!

Svart: The Shostakovich Symphony No.8 3rd movement: great piece! 

Lot's of good pieces by all....Love getting to see/hear what others have in mind when they are playing/thinking 40k k:


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

My Death Guard 





Blood Angels





Grey Knights


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> Mussorgsky - 'Night On Bald Mountain'


Actually sex me.


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

For my army.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Heh, Svart - when I bought Shostakovich's 8th, the 3rd track was the only one I ended up ripping to my pc. I'm with ya' - classical and metal are my 2 primary genres. And I do a reasonable facsimilie of Mikael Stanne of Dark Tranquillity.

Another great one, is Cesar Franck's Le Chasseur Maudit. A tone poem about a man pursued by demons when he skips church to go hunting. =)
Part 1: 





For Space wolves I'd hazard, Therion's Ginnugagap
- Any Therion fans here? Eh eh? . . . Norse opera metal seems a perfect fit.






I'm not sure what characterizes a chaos army perfectly. Maybe . . . 
Maybe Noise marines would like . . . Theory in Practice's Colonizing the Sun





This is a dangerous thread. I love listening to everybody's musical selections, and the temptation to write a post that threatens to metastasize the more I try to find additional songs that characterize armies and the correlation between my playlist and the post increases. . . . .

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Imperial Fists




Catachan 146th Devision




Iylden




Bleak Brotherhood




Hive Fleet Medusa




Angels Encarime


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

Dagmire said:


> For both my armies (sisters and IG) as they are the inqusition and no one expects them


NOBODY EXPECTS THE IMPERIAL INQUISITION!!!


----------



## BearingTheWord (Feb 8, 2010)

Dammit Krueger!

You (and everyone else) are turning me on to some pretty cool tunes that I hadn't necessarily heard previously...Reallly liking that Therion bit you linked, lol!

And that Hammerfall piece could fit any of the SM Chapters or Legions....(actually had visions of Luna Wolves listening to that one lol)

Keep em coming!:yahoo:


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

Iron warriors:






Makes sense really, I can imagine Hounsou rocking out, with surround sound speakers rigged on top of his rhino (possibly by xzibit, on pimp my rhino the 40k ed) whilst roaring into battle with the Spehss nana's (imp fists) cowering in fear. WHERE IS YOUR CORPSE-GOD EMPEROR NOW? 

SoI


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

Can't say it's my favourite song but here it is.




Very suitable for world eaters


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

****danger - retro alert***danger - retro alert****


Nahh, that's not 'Blood For The Blood God'... 

THIS is 'Blood For The Blood God', by the mighty Sabbat - taken from the very pages of White Dwarf itself back in the day:


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

Eldar: 




IG:




Tau:




DE:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

For my World Eaters :grin:
For those of you who havn't heard the song before, listen to it. All will become clear as soon as you listen to it ​


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Perfect For My Orks:

Puritania - Dimmu Borgir





SGMAlice


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Honestly, it fits perfectly.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

My Ultramarines:






My Chaos...


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

For my IG





 
My Grey knights


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Dawnstar said:


> For my World Eaters :grin:
> For those of you who havn't heard the song before, listen to it. All will become clear as soon as you listen to it ​


Anybody who's watched an FPS Game montage has heard this song. Literally, anyone who now creates it has to think of a song which is like Bodies, but isn'tt bodies.


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

This, definitely. An under-disciplined guard army embodied by haste and a fleet of patched-up vehicles. A popular song to play within the confines of the Valkyrie, as they go to fight the overzealous space marines who falsely believe that the Wolfe 3rd are heretical.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

I think this is a good song for Sisters of Battle


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Written for 40k


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

My space marine army victory Theme:




My Skaven army victory Theme:




My Lizardmen army victory Theme:


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

Mine is going to have to be this one:


----------



## Chapter: Limp Bizkit (Aug 2, 2010)

Hakanor's Reavers (CSM)


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

for my baditos Imperialis Space Marines





for my main Black Templars Army





For my Empire force a good tune from the movie ZULU


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Easy....kind of.....

For my Blood Angels





For my Eldar





For my Tyranids





For my Orkz





^just because.......:russianroulette:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

It would pretty much have to be this. Guess which army. :biggrin:






This could also work for my necrons or daemons.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

For my army the 9th Hellfire i just had to go with this






its speaks of their losses, their bonds, and their determination to keep fighting. 

but this song also works for them as well






if you couldnt tell im a starcraft fan aswell as a 40k fan :grin:


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

For any Ultramarine army: :laugh:





Or on more serious note: Bal Sagoth


----------

